# Sismos Internacionais 2017



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

*Magnitude Mw 7.3
Region CELEBES SEA
Date time 2017-01-10 06:13:47.9 UTC
Location 4.48 N ; 122.59 E
Depth 630 km
Distances 363 km SW of Malingao, Philippines / pop: 1,122,000 / local time: 14:13:47.9 2017-01-10 
336 km SW of Koronadal, Philippines / pop: 126,000 / local time: 14:13:47.9 2017-01-10 
275 km S of Zamboanga, Philippines / pop: 458,000 / local time: 14:13:47.9 2017-01-10 
188 km SE of Tabiauan, Philippines / pop: 2,400 / local time: 14:13:47.9 2017-01-10 *
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=558802


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:45)

*USGS just now upgraded the quake. Making it the largest deep quake in years.*
*
Some Interesting Testimonies from 7.3 quake:

-Davao City (436 km NE from epicenter)
first a jolt then swaying

-Davao City (440 km NE from epicenter)
So there was an earthquake... no it is quite funny that I felt it... somehow shaking me up and down... then I thought it was over... later on I felt dizzy, I thought I was hypertensive but unfortunately it was a second trail and then we decided to vacate the building.

-Kota Kinabalu (746 km W from epicenter)
Felt it in Damai, Kota Kinabalu, around 2.20pm for about 5 seconds.. quite strong as we are on the 3rd floor of the building.

-(1651 km SW from epicenter)
Ubud, Bali. Pool water making waves 4-5 times about 10-15 minutes after the earthquake.*


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

3 sismos de magnitude considerável voltam a abalar Itália. 


https://www.publico.pt/2017/01/18/m...de-magnitude-54-volta-a-abalar-italia-1758725


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  3 hHá 3 horas
*A THIRD earthquake, magnitude 5.5 hit the region just 11 minutes after the 5.7 mag shock! It is snowing heavily in the epicentral area.*











0 resposta34 retweets22 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 14:28)

Mais um... já são 4 os sismos de magnitude superior a M5. Com a forte queda de neve está um caos na zona...

285 V *2017-01-18 13:33:37.2*_51min ago_ 42.48  N  13.28  E  10 5.2  CENTRAL ITALY
133 VI *2017-01-18 10:25:25.0*_3hr 59min ago_ 42.49  N  13.31  E  9 5.3  CENTRAL ITALY
271 V *2017-01-18 10:14:10.8*_4hr 11min ago_ 42.53  N  13.28  E  9 5.7  CENTRAL ITALY 
409 V *2017-01-18 09:25:41.3*_4hr 59min ago_ 42.55  N  13.26  E  9 5.3  CENTRAL ITALY

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/europe/M5/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 15:28)

IV *2017-01-18 15:16:13.5*_12min ago_ 42.65  N  13.21  E  10 4.6  CENTRAL ITALY

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=560969


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Vista aérea del hotel sepultado por el alud en los Abruzos (Italia). VIGILI DEL FUOCO
*Varios muertos en un hotel de Italia tras un alud causado por los terremotos*
MARÍA SALAS ORAÁ
Roma
_El establecimiento, ubicado en la región de los Abruzos y en el que se encuentran atrapadas 30 personas, ha sido sepultado por una avalancha de nieve_


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

* Magnitude    8.0*
*Region    BOUGAINVILLE REGION, P.N.G.* 
Date time    2017-01-22 04:30:25.8 UTC
Location    6.23 S ; 155.08 E
Depth    168 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=561784

Updates:

* There is no tsunami danger for the areas listed above.

 * Based on the depth of the earthquake a tsunami
   is not expected.
http://www.tsunami.gov/events/PAAQ/2017/01/22/ok5z6p/1/WEAK53/WEAK53.txt


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 13:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

* January 2017 most active for earthquakes in Mexico in last 10 years *

http://www.vallartadaily.com/news/mexico/earthquakes-mexico/


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2017 às 20:22)

Forte crise sísmica no Turquemenistão.  A mais forte em 12 anos, segundo li...

F *2017-02-05 19:47:26.7*_29min ago_ 39.40  N  54.79  E  2 *4.5*  TURKMENISTAN
F *2017-02-05 15:59:07.9*_4hr 17min ago_ 39.29  N  54.75  E  2 *5.2*  TURKMENISTAN
1 F *2017-02-05 13:46:25.7*_6hr 30min ago_ 39.28  N  54.94  E  10 *5.2*  TURKMENISTAN
F *2017-02-05 13:16:33.2*_7hr 00min ago_ 39.04  N  54.90  E  100 *5.0*  TURKMENISTAN
F *2017-02-05 10:39:37.3*_9hr 37min ago_ 39.25  N  54.75  E  2 *4.5*  TURKMENISTAN
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=144&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2017 às 20:57)

Não é grande mas não é comum nesta localização...

Magnitude    M 4.1
Region    BALEARIC ISLANDS, SPAIN
Date time    2017-02-05 19:22:03.5 UTC
Location    40.38 N ; 4.97 E
Depth    40 km

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=565439


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

A 6.7-magnitude earthquake killed at least six people and injured more than 120 in the southern Philippines late Friday, officials said.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/11/world/philippines-earthquake-surigao-city/index.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  28 minHá 28 minutos
*MAGNITUDE 6.3 QUAKE HITS NORTH OF OPOTIKI, N. ZEALAND: GEONET*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 18:10)

*Argentina. Sismo de magnitude 6.3 sentido*



Não há sinais de vítimas ou danos materiais 










Um terramoto de magnitude 6.3 na escala de Richter abalou, este sábado, a Argentina, mais concretamente, a província de Jujuy, na zona norte.

De acordo com a CNN, o sismo teve o seu epicentro a 50 quilómetros de San Antonio de los Cobres, a 144 quilómetros de San Salvador de Jujuy. O sismo também foi sentido no Chile.

Para já, não há quaisquer sinais de vitimas ou danos materiais.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/549768


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2017 às 12:41)

Não é grande mas é fora do comum e foi sentido a grande distância como em Pamplona, Espanha...

*Magnitude    ML 4.5
Region    PYRENEES*
Date time    2017-03-10 06:43:35.0 UTC
Location    42.93 N ; 1.72 W
Depth    2 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=575204


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 14:05)

"Last November's magnitude 7.8 Kaikoura earthquake in New Zealand was so complex and unusual, it is likely to change how scientists think about earthquake hazards in plate boundary zones around the world, finds a new international study."

https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=6790


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 19:03)

*Magnitude    6.8
Region    BOTSWANA *
Date time    2017-04-03 17:40:15.2 UTC
Location    22.67 S ; 25.18 E
Depth    5 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     V Effects: Strong Shaking 
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=581369


----------



## Tyna (5 Abr 2017 às 12:04)

Magnitude 5.0
Region BOTSWANA
Date time 2017-04-05 00:55:50.0 UTC
Location 22.60 S ; 25.10 E
Depth 10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity *Effects: Felt*

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=581673


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2017 às 22:47)

* Magnitude    6.5
Region    OFFSHORE VALPARAISO, CHILE *
Date time    2017-04-24 21:38:27.4 UTC
Location    33.05 S ; 71.80 W
Depth    10 km
 Macroseismic
Intensity    VIII *Effects: Heavily Damaging *

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=586488


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2017 às 22:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * Magnitude    6.5
> Region    OFFSHORE VALPARAISO, CHILE *
> Date time    2017-04-24 21:38:27.4 UTC
> Location    33.05 S ; 71.80 W
> ...


*No Chile é relatado como M6.7!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2017 às 22:52)

*Reported a strong earthquake of 6.7 in the center of #Chile 

M 6.7 35km W of Valparaiso, #Chile. 24-04-2017 21:38 UTC

RT via LastQuake powerful #earthquake shakes Offshore Valparaiso, #Chile 7 min ago. 

zerohedge‏@zerohedge 2m2 minutes ago
Chile Earthquake M6.6 near coast of Central Chile; evacuation of coastal areas ordered

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2017 às 22:57)

*UPGRADED: 6.8 at 12 km on CSEM

USGS upgraded to 7.1

M 7.1 - 38km W of Valparaiso, Chile
2017-04-24 21:38:25 UTC 33.056°S 72.042°W 10.0 km depth

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Abr 2017 às 23:14)

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 4m4 minutes ago
*Some fires have broken out in Valparaiso but seems there is no significant damage (via @patricio_rojas)*















0 replies2 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:35)

*Magnitude    7.2
Region    MINDANAO, PHILIPPINES *
Date time    2017-04-28 20:23:20.1 UTC
Location    5.51 N ; 125.20 E
Depth    40 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    IV Effects: Largely Observed

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=587607


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:38)

*BASED ON THE PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS... HAZARDOUS TSUNAMI WAVES ARE POSSIBLE FOR COASTS LOCATED WITHIN 300 KM OF THE EARTHQUAKE EPICENTER. 
HAZARDOUS TSUNAMI WAVES FROM THIS EARTHQUAKE ARE POSSIBLE WITHIN 300 KM OF THE EPICENTER ALONG THE COASTS OF INDONESIA AND PHILIPPINES.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2017 às 21:53)

*Very strong dangerous earthquake close to the Mindanao coast, Philippines*

http://earthquake-report.com/2017/04/28/massive-earthquake-mindanao-philippines-on-april-28-2017/


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## Tyna (12 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

*
Magnitude 6.3 
Region NEAR THE COAST OF WESTERN TURKEY *
Date time 2017-06-12 12:28:37.9 UTC
Location 38.85 N ; 26.31 E
Depth 9 km
Macroseismic
Intensity V *Effects: Strong Shaking*
Distances  
87 km NW of İzmir, Turkey / pop: 2,501,000 / local time: 15:28:37.9 2017-06-12 

36 km SW of Mytilíni, Greece / pop: 28,400 / local time: 15:28:37.9 2017-06-12 

15 km S of Plomárion, Greece / pop: 3,400 / local time: 15:28:37.9 2017-06-12


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2017 às 17:06)

Tyna disse:


> *Magnitude 6.3
> Region NEAR THE COAST OF WESTERN TURKEY *
> Date time 2017-06-12 12:28:37.9 UTC
> Location 38.85 N ; 26.31 E
> ...


*Um testemunho que encontrei:*

 I read the depth was like 5 meters, the sea level dropped one meter according to witnesses, snakes appeared before the quake in Turkey and the mayor of Ankara said it was man-made by their enemies!
In Lesbos we have like 11 wounded and damages of old buildings. 
The seismologists expect a bigger one, so they watch this close.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2017 às 21:10)

*Estragos na Grécia feitos pelo sismo de hoje. Ao que parece fez um morto na ilha de Lesbos*


Its the village that has the most damages. People have evacuated it

@HumanityRoad · 36s37 seconds ago 

*#Greece - #earthquake evacuees from #Vrissa will be housed at a football field*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jun 2017 às 12:43)

*Sismo no Mar Egeu. Uma mulher morta na ilha grega de Lesbos*
12.06.2017 às 20h37

 
*Vítima ficou entre os escombros da sua casa, que ruiu. Autoridades falam também em 12 feridos sem gravidade*

Uma mulher de 43 anos morreu entre os escombros da sua casa, que ruiu na ilha de Lesbos, Grécia, na sequência do terramoto de 6,1 graus na escala de Richter que atingiu esta segunda-feira a região do Mar Egeu.

As zonas mais atingidas de Lesbos incluem as povoações de Vrisa e Plomari, onde dezenas de edifícios sofreram importantes estragos, incluindo escolas e igrejas.

O sismo provocou ainda 12 feridos sem gravidade. No entanto, o ministro das Infraestruturas e Transportes grego, Christos Spirtzis, assegurou que equipas especiais já partiram em direção à ilha do Mediterrâneo oriental e que todas as operações estão a ser coordenadas pelo responsável da Proteção civil grega, Nikos Toskas.

Numa primeira reação, o primeiro-ministro grego, Alexis Tsipras, afirmou na rede social Facebook que os seus pensamentos estão com as populações atingidas em Lesbos e na vizinha ilha de Quios.

Tsipras destacou a "necessidade de garantir a segurança dos cidadãos" e prometeu que o Governo vai efetuar uma avaliação dos danos, para que as infraestruturas e edifícios sejam rapidamente recuperados.

O Instituto norte-americano de estudo geológico (USGS) precisou que o epicentro do tremor de terra, que ocorreu às 12:28 TMG (13:28 em Lisboa), ocorreu a 11 quilómetros a sul de Plomari, cidade no sul da ilha grega de Lesbos, e a uma profundidade de 5,7 quilómetros.

Antes, o Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterrânico (EMSC) havia informado que o sismo aconteceu a 10 quilómetros de profundidade.

"Diversos edifícios, antigos e novos, foram afetados. Estamos a avaliar os estragos", declarou à ERT o presidente da câmara municipal de Plomari.

O abalo foi sentido na capital da Grécia, Atenas, a cerca de 300 quilómetros, e ainda em Izmir, no oeste da Turquia, e em diversos bairros de Istambul.

Até ao momento, as autoridades turcas não se tinham referido a qualquer vítima mortal ou a danos materiais significativos, mas foram registadas duas réplicas de magnitude 4,9, segundo a Agência de gestão das situações de emergência (Afad).

A Turquia e a Grécia estão situadas em importantes falhas sísmicas e são regularmente atingidas por tremores de terra.

Desde o início de 2017 que a costa turca do Mar Egeu tem sido abalada por diversos sismos de magnitude entre 5 e 5,5, numa região que nos últimos anos registou tremores de terra mortíferos.

Em 1999, dois violentos sismos de magnitude superior a 7,0 na escala de Richter devastaram as zonas povoadas e industrializadas do nordeste do país, incluindo a grande metrópole Istambul, com um balanço de 20.000 mortos.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...geu.-Uma-mulher-morta-na-ilha-grega-de-Lesbos


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2017 às 12:39)

*5 mortos em sismo de magnitude 6.9 em Guatemala W*

GUATEMALA CITY (AP) — Five people were killed and seven injured by a magnitude 6.9 earthquake that struck Wednesday in western Guatemala near the border with Mexico, Guatemala's national emergency coordination agency reported.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-geological-survey-says-magnitude-6-9-earthquake-075752453.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:21)

*An 4.0 earthquake in Greenland has caused a tsunami in the Greenland village of Nuugaatsiaq*.

http://earthquake-report.com/2017/06/18/tsunami-waves-damage-some-villages-on-the-greenland-coast/

*11 Houses swept away.

9 people injured, 4 still missing.*

http://earthquake-report.com/2017/06/18/tsunami-waves-damage-some-villages-on-the-greenland-coast/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *An 4.0 earthquake in Greenland has caused a tsunami in the Greenland village of Nuugaatsiaq*.
> 
> http://earthquake-report.com/2017/06/18/tsunami-waves-damage-some-villages-on-the-greenland-coast/
> 
> ...


* It is now confirmed that the tsunami in Greenland was triggered by an extremely large landslide. First video here:  http://sermitsiaq.ag/node/197686*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

Sismos bastante incomuns...

* Magnitude    M 5.8
Region    MOZAMBIQUE *
Date time    2017-06-24 02:37:18.6 UTC
Location    20.30 S ; 34.82 E
Depth    2 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=600822

* Magnitude    M 5.2
Region    ZAMBIA* 
Date time    2017-06-24 02:38:54.8 UTC
Location    12.15 S ; 32.68 E
Depth    391 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=600824


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2017 às 09:28)

* Magnitude    Mw 5.8
Region    WESTERN MONTANA *
Date time    2017-07-06 06:30:16.1 UTC
Location    46.98 N ; 112.42 W
Depth    5 km

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=603488

* Magnitude    Mw 4.5
Region    WESTERN MONTANA*
Date time    2017-07-06 07:02:28.0 UTC
Location    46.90 N ; 112.53 W
Depth    10 km

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=603501

Update: Estes são só os 2 maiores sismos. Muitas réplicas até agora de menor intensidade.

Update 2: MISSOULA, Mont. - An earthquake strong enough to rouse sleeping residents more than 30 miles from its epicenter struck western Montana around 12:30 a.m. Thursday.

The U.S. Geological Survey says the the 5.8 magnitude earthquake hit just after midnight about 6 miles (9.7 kilometers) southeast of Lincoln.

The National Weather Service in Great Falls said on Twitter that the shaking was felt as far away as 500 miles (805 kilometers).

USGS also reports aftershocks recorded at 12:35, 12:59, 1:02, 1:08 and 1:27 a.m., at magnitudes 4.9, 3.8, 4.5, 3.9 and 4.4, respectively, all centered in the Lincoln area.
MISSOULA, Mont. - An earthquake strong enough to rouse sleeping residents more than 30 miles from its epicenter struck western Montana around 12:30 a.m. Thursday. The U.S. Geological Survey says the the 5.8 magnitude earthquake hit just after midnight about 6 miles (9.7 kilometers) southeast of Lincoln. The National Weather Service in Great Falls said on Twitter that the shaking was felt as far away as 500 miles (805 kilometers). USGS also reports aftershocks recorded at 12:35, 12:59, 1:02, 1:08 and 1:27 a.m., at magnitudes 4.9, 3.8, 4.5, 3.9 and 4.4, respectively, all centered in the Lincoln area.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2017 às 09:32)

* M 6.9 - 6km SW of Pastrana, Philippines *
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00osnt2p#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2017 às 09:51)

Update 07:59 UTC: On October 31 1935 Helena was struck by an even stronger earthquake which measured a Magnitude 6.2!
Wikipedia damage report of that earthquake :
There was widespread damage to unreinforced masonry structures in the Helena area with more than 200 chimneys being destroyed. The strongest effects were seen in the northeast, where buildings were constructed on alluvial soil, and in the southern business district, which contained many brick buildings. The most extensively damaged building was the Helena High School, which was completed in August 1935[2] and had just been dedicated in early October. The school buildings, which had cost $500,000, had not been designed to be earthquake resistant. Another building that was totally destroyed and had to be rebuilt was the Lewis and Clark County Hospital. The October 18 earthquake caused an estimated $3 million of damage to property.
The aftershock of October 31 caused an estimated $1 million of further property damage, particularly to structures already weakened by the October 18 shock.
Two people were killed by falling bricks in Helena during the October 18 shock.[2] Two brick masons died as a result of the October 31 aftershock, while removing a brick tower. Images below courtesy Wikipedia
https://earthquake-report.com/2017/07/06/strong-earthquake-montana-on-july-6-2017/


*NWS Great Falls*‏Conta verificada@NWSGreatFalls 56 minHá 56 minutos
Quake felt over 500 miles away. #mtwx https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10009757#map?ShakeMap… MMI Contours= false&DYFI Responses 10 km=true&DYFI Responses=true



 NWS Great Falls retweetou
*NWS Missoula*‏Conta verificada@NWSMissoula 60 minHá 60 minutos
#MTQuake Updated Summary: Major Quake: 5.8 @ 1230am Aftershocks: 4.9 @ 1235am, 4.5 @ 102am, 3.9 @ 108am, & 4.4 @ 127am.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2017 às 10:40)

*Many fault lines in Montana remain unmapped*

The faults in Montana are smaller and far from the edge of a tectonic plate. They move just millimeters or fractions of a millimeter each year, Stickney said. They are, in effect, cracks formed by extra pressures in the middle of the larger plate.
Yellowstone and the Intermountain Seismic Belt

The planet’s crust is thinner in the region near Yellowstone National Park, which sits on top of a collapsed super volcano. The Yellowstone hotspot bakes the surface and softens it. That’s why minor earthquakes are more frequent and a very big earthquake is less likely in the immediate region. The crust is weaker so it can’t store up as much energy before being released, just like a thinner string will snap before a thicker one.

The Intermountain web of fault lines stretches from the Kalispell area through Lincoln and Helena toward Yellowstone. It then splits into two forks. The main one reaches the Wasatch Mountains and Salt Lake City in Utah. The smaller one branches into southwest Montana and central Idaho.




http://missoulian.com/news/state-an...cle_0884cdcc-cdbb-5bc9-8858-b34b56cf6b89.html


----------



## Pek (21 Jul 2017 às 00:22)




----------



## Teya (21 Jul 2017 às 01:44)




----------



## Teya (21 Jul 2017 às 02:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

Report: 
Good morning all! I woke up to this earthquake between Kos and Bodrum, we count 2 deaths and several people injoured (over 100 from which 7-10 are seriously) and many damages, especially at the port area.
My thoughts we all the people that got hit by this quake!
see videos here
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/kosmos/s....it&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=news247gr


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2017 às 10:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2017 às 09:01)

*Magnitude    4.3
Region    CENTRAL ITALY *
Date time    2017-07-22 02:13:08.8 UTC
Location    42.70 N ; 13.35 E
Depth    2 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     V Effects: Strong Shaking 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=606859


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

O JTWC (equipa conjunta da Força Aérea e da Marinha dos EUA que emite avisos relativos a ciclone tropicais no oceano Índico e no Pacífico) decidiu tornar público os avisos de maremotos. 

Mais aqui (clicar em Tsunami Messages)  https://metoc.ndbc.noaa.gov/JTWC/ & aqui  https://metoc.ndbc.noaa.gov/web/guest/jtwc/tsunami/tsunami-faq


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 18:15)

* Magnitude 7 earthquake hits touristy Jiuzhaigou area in central China *

A magnitude 7 earthquake followed by a magnitude 3.3 aftershock struck the Jiuzhaigou area in central China famed for its natural beauty and popular with tourists late on Tuesday (Aug 8), state news agency Xinhua reported.

The quake hit Jiuzhaigou County at 9:19pm Tuesday at a depth of 20km, Xinhua reported, citing the China Earthquake Networks Centre (CENC). The epicentre was initially monitored at 33.20 degrees north latitude and 103.88 degrees east longitude - not far from the area hit by a quake in May 2008 which killed almost 70,000 people. 

The aftershock hit the same area at 9:41pm, the centre said according to Chinese media reports.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/earthquake-of-magnitude-66-strikes-in-central-china-usgs


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 18:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 18:18)

Update 16:49 UTC: the Sichuan Earthquake Authority has send tens of inspection teams to the area. If necessary these teams can provide first aid and call in additional support.

Update 16:48 UTC: The Jiuzhaigou scenic area has announced that starting from today and until further notice the area will be closed to tourists

Update 16:43 UTC: Maybe not visible in our earthquake list but people in the earthquake area are reporting a high number of aftershocks

Update 16:40 UTC: The number of injured stands at 63 at the moment but will soon increase

https://earthquake-report.com/2017/08/08/very-strong-earthquake-gansu-china-on-august-8-2017/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 18:37)

Update 17:33 UTC: The China Earthquake Administration has activated level-I emergency response procedures following a 7.0-magnitude earthquake Tuesday in Jiuzhaigou County in southwest China's Sichuan Province. Work teams have been sent to the stricken area to carry out emergency operations, the administration said in a statement.
China has a four-level earthquake emergency response system, with level-I being the top.
Level-I is only called when the inspection teams are considering it really severe.
Update 17:23 UTC: 610 firefighters & soldiers, 8 sniffer dogs have been dispatched to the hardest hit areas

Update 17:09 UTC: We have updated the number of killed people from 24 to 5 as the 24 killed people referred to a landslide earlier today. The landslide has no link with the M6.5 earthquake. We however expect that the death toll will soon increase, this based on the early reports from the Sichuan Earthquake Authority.
https://earthquake-report.com/2017/08/08/very-strong-earthquake-gansu-china-on-august-8-2017/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 19:32)

*Update 17:48 UTC*: Wow .... (image Baidu)


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2017 às 19:57)

*Sismo faz pelo menos 100 mortos na China*
08 ago, 2017 - 18:36

Tremor de terra causou milhares de feridos e 130 mil casas ficaram danificadas.



Foto: USGS
Um sismo de 6.5 graus na escala de Richter, registado esta terça-feira na China, provocou pelo menos uma centena de mortos.

O tremor de terra causou milhares de feridos e 130 mil casas ficaram danificadas, de acordo com as autoridades chinesas. 

O sismo foi registado numa zona de povoamento disperso a 200 quilómetros da cidade de Guangyuan, na província de Sichuan.

O epicentro foi localizado a 10 quilómetros de profundidade, avança o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS, na sigla inglesa).

As primeiras informações apontavam para cinco mortos - todos turistas e pouco mais de 60 feridos, 30 dos quais em estado grave.

De acordo com as autoridades da província de Sichuan, cerca de 100 turistas ficaram bloqueados devido a uma derrocada, mas não há indicação de vítimas entre este grupo.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/90689/sismo_faz_pelo_menos_100_mortos_na_china?utm_source=rss


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2017 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2017 às 14:51)

*Update 09:56 UTC*: Villages in mountainous areas are often hard to reach after an earthquake. This image shows why. It can often take many days to clear roads of landslides debris.






*Update 08:54 UTC*:
This fault system, created by the collision of the Indian and Eurasian plates, is known to undergo *a slip rate of several millimeters per year* and is one of the primary sources of seismic hazards in China.  In the past century, several significant earthquakes occurred at the eastern end of this major continental strike-slip fault system. Among them were the magnitude-7.3 Diexi earthquake in 1933, which resulted in a death toll of nearly 9,300, and the magnitude-7.2 Songpan earthquake in 1976, both of which occurred near the epicenter of yesterday’s earthquake.
Although the earthquake that had occurred last evening was not as strong as these earlier events, it may also trigger some hazardous landslides in the region close to the epicenter.
Although China is located far from the major fault at the Indo-Eurasian plate boundary - the Himalayan Frontal Thrust - the powerful northward tectonic collision between the Indian and the Eurasian plates created a wide deformation zone within inner China. This is evident from the long history of earthquakes written into Chinese literature, including the destructive 2008 Wenchuan earthquake.
(Source: Singapore earth observatory).





Image courtesy USGS Artist's conception of the 6,000-km-plus northward journey of the "India" landmass (Indian Plate) before its collision with Asia (Eurasian Plate).

*Update 08:08 UTC*: At this moment more than 1000 tourists are still waiting to be evacuated from the earthquake zone. Many roads are still blocked due to landslides and are only gradually opened.

*Update 08:04 UTC*: New preliminary toll :
- 19 fatalities
- 217 people injured
- 20,000 people displaced
- 30,000 people evacuated


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:08)

Um simples sismo de 3.7 perto de Nápoles fez um morto e colapsaram vários edifícios... o que seria se fosse um sismo grande?

Magnitude    3.7
Region    TYRRHENIAN SEA
Date time    2017-08-21 18:57:50.7 UTC
Location    40.69 N ; 13.85 E
Depth    1 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     IV Effects: Largely Observed 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=613274


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 10 minHá 10 minutos
Very shallow M3.6 quake hits Ischia island near, a popular resort near Naples, Italy. (pic: @naenzo)





0 resposta0 retweet1 curtiu


*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 14 minHá 14 minutos
AT LEAST 1 DEAD AFTER EARTHQUAKE NEAR NAPLES, ITALY -- RAI24


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

este sismo em itália e as imagens que chegam são uma vergonha... é um sismo banal como muitos que temos cá.
incrível o que estamos a ver!

o sismo foi a 10km de profundidade... pelo menos é o que escreve o corriere.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 09:00)

Agreste disse:


> este sismo em itália e as imagens que chegam são uma vergonha... é um sismo banal como muitos que temos cá.
> incrível o que estamos a ver!
> 
> o sismo foi a 10km de profundidade... pelo menos é o que escreve o corriere.


Sim de facto até parece mentira. Já há 2 mortos, vários desaparecidos e pelo menos uma localidade onde ainda não conseguiram chegar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 09:19)

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 11 hHá 11 horas

Em resposta a @L0gg0l @naenzo
Quake has been upgraded to M.4.4


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2017 às 10:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim de facto até parece mentira. Já há 2 mortos, vários desaparecidos e pelo menos uma localidade onde ainda não conseguiram chegar.



Como é que um sismo com um intensidade destas pode provocar tanto estrago?

Algo está me aqui a escapar, ou então são as condições geológicas do local que amplificam o problema através de fenómenos de liquefação e outros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:31)

MSantos disse:


> Como é que um sismo com um intensidade destas pode provocar tanto estrago?
> 
> Algo está me aqui a escapar, ou então são as condições geológicas do local que amplificam o problema através de fenómenos de liquefação e outros.


Sim é isso. Penso que deve ter acontecido uma associação de fenómenos vulcânicos ampliados pelo sismo, como liquefação do solo, bradisismo com afundimento e elevação do solo juntamente com a movimentação sísmica próxima da superfície.


----------



## JTavares (22 Ago 2017 às 11:59)

Vinha perguntar o mesmo.


----------



## hurricane (22 Ago 2017 às 14:33)

O problema é que a Itália é uma miséria em termos de construção e administração e infraestruturas. Não admira estas imagens.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

hurricane disse:


> O problema é que a Itália é uma miséria em termos de construção e administração e infraestruturas.



Idem, idem, aspas, aspas para as construções, administração e infraestruturas nacionais... Que a natureza nos livre durante muitos e muitos anos de catástrofes desse género.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 09:33)




----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2017 às 10:41)

Sismo não natural, causado por possível teste de bomba nuclear... 

*Coreia do Norte testa com sucesso bomba nuclear poderosa*

A Coreia do Norte anunciou ter testado, com sucesso, este domingo, uma bomba de hidrogénio desenvolvida para ser instalada num míssil balístico intercontinental.

O anúncio do "total sucesso" do teste de uma bomba de hidrogénio, conhecida como 'bomba H', foi feito pela pivô da televisão estatal norte-coreana,* horas depois de Seul e Tóquio terem detetado uma invulgar atividade sísmica na Coreia do Norte.* *O teste causou um sismo de magnitude 6.3.*

Segundo a KCTV, o ensaio nuclear, o sexto conduzido pelo regime de Pyongyang, foi ordenado pelo líder norte-coreano, Kim Jong-un.

O anúncio tem lugar depois de, na noite de sábado, a agência oficial norte-coreana KCNA ter garantido que a Coreia do Norte conseguira desenvolver com êxito uma bomba de hidrogénio passível de ser instalada num míssil balístico intercontinental (ICBM).

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/coreia-do-norte-diz-ter-testado-com-sucesso-bomba-h-8745332.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 10:51)

Snifa disse:


> Sismo não natural, causado por possível teste de bomba nuclear...
> 
> *Coreia do Norte testa com sucesso bomba nuclear poderosa*
> 
> ...


Este foi absolutamente brutal, 5 vezes mais forte que a bomba de Nagazaki! É de loucos...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Set 2017 às 13:21)

na verdade é relativamente pequena, hiroshima tinha 21 kilotoneladas, os russos testaram a famosa tsar com 50 megatoneladas e diz-se que eles próprios admitem que podia chegar as 100, 
mas o gordo anda a brincar e ninguém faz nada, um dia é a sério e depois vai ser lindo


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2017 às 13:35)

O sismo foi seguido de outro de M4.3, que o USGS especula ser devido a colapso de alguma estrutura  após o teste.
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us2000aetk#executive



> Seismic event collocated with the larger possible explosion 8 minutes and 32 seconds earlier. This significantly smaller event is likely a secondary feature (possibly a structural collapse) associated with the larger event.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Set 2017 às 08:27)




----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Set 2017 às 08:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 08:48)

*Deadly earthquake off the coast of Chiapas, Mexico - At least 8 people killed - TSUNAMI ALERT*

*https://earthquake-report.com/2017/...-coast-of-chiapas-mexico-on-september-8-2017/*


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Set 2017 às 08:53)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Set 2017 às 09:25)

VimDePantufas disse:


>


São explosões de subestações e estações eléctricas certamente


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Set 2017 às 09:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> São explosões de subestações e estações eléctricas certamente


E são assim tantas? Há varios videos tal como esse que se ve ao longe tantas luzes dessas :/
Quanto tempo terá durado o sismo? Há info já?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 10:02)

*Update 09:52 UTC*: Civil Protection agency *Conred, Guatemala*, says at least 24 houses destroyed, 85 people displaced in Guatemala (preliminary report)

*




*

*Update 09:43 UTC*: Continuing aftershocks in the greater epicenter area. Some are felt on the coastal states others have an epicenter to far from the coast.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Set 2017 às 10:02)

Jodamensil disse:


> E são assim tantas? Há varios videos tal como esse que se ve ao longe tantas luzes dessas :/
> Quanto tempo terá durado o sismo? Há info já?


Se reparares no video os clarões que se vêm no céu são provenientes de explosões no solo. As explosões de transformadores e afins são extremamente brilhantes (como os raios) e são absorvidas e reflectidas pelas nuvens. 
Não sei.. mas um sismo de 8 dura largos minutos certamente, as explosões podem continuar depois do sismo porque a potencia fica descontrolada nas linhas e os transformadores não aguentam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 10:05)

*Six dead including two children as Mexico's biggest earthquake in a century triggers a tsunami 'which could reach three metres high' and leaves a million without power *

At least six have been killed including two children after a massive 8.1 earthquake struck off the south coast of Mexico triggering a tsunami experts fear could reach three metres high.

The earthquake was felt across Mexico, toppling houses, shaking buildings in the country's capital and leaving a million without power amid reports tremors were detected as a far away as Austin, Texas - more than 1,300 miles from the epicentre.

A small 3.3ft tsunami has already been detected in Mexico after the quake struck at 11.49pm last night, 76 miles southwest of the town of Pijijiapan, at a depth of 43 miles. But Seismologists at the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center said it could grow to 12ft.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...8-0-magnitude-earthquake-recorded-Mexico.html


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Set 2017 às 10:07)

sim realmente vê-se bem que vem do solo. Que cena mais marada. Como vi num post do twitter #Warzone, 3 furacões, este sismo e alerta de tsunami.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 10:09)

16 mortos confirmados... https://earthquake-report.com/2017/...-coast-of-chiapas-mexico-on-september-8-2017/


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2017 às 12:47)

Registo do sismo nas estações sísmicas nacionais do IPMA:







> Às 04:49 UTC (05:49 hora portuguesa; 23:49 hora mexicana zona centro) de 08/09/2017 ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 8,1 a cerca de 70 km a SW da costa de Chiapas no México, em zona submersa, com uma profundidade de 70km.
> 
> Este evento foi sentido nas regiões mais próximas do evento com intensidade máxima de IX. Até este momento são conhecidos 5 vítimas mortais e vários edifícios ficaram severamente danificados.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...t/media/noticias/textos/sismo-mexico-set.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2017 às 13:17)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalh...u-durante-o-terramoto-no-mexico?ref=HP_Grupo1

É a energia libertada pelo sismo. Se, fosse subestações de electricidade, como é que a luz não falha, muito estranho...


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2017 às 14:02)

sobe para 26 o número de mortos

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4417956/mexico-earthquake-latest-magnitude-8-tsunami-warning/


----------



## JTavares (8 Set 2017 às 17:58)

Googlem por "earthquake lights"


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Set 2017 às 19:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> São explosões de subestações e estações eléctricas certamente


É um fenómeno electromagnético provocado por tremores de terra de grande intensidade, vulgo "triboluminescencia"
É um fenómeno um tanto ou quanto ainda  pouco explicado, deve-se *a separação e reunificação de grandes cargas electricas -


----------



## Teya (8 Set 2017 às 22:53)

www.facebook.com/cyclone.of.rhodes/videos/1265936730181815/


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 17:22)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 20:03)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 20:04)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 20:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:31)

Danos muito significativos em toda região metropolitana da Cidade do México, vários pequenos prédios desabaram.
Há incêndios em alguns locais.
Vi fotos de feridos graves em Puebla.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:35)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:42)

Ponte que liga Cidade do México a Acapulco caiu.
Houve danos no aeroporto e ele está fechado na Cidade do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:51)

Equipes de resgaste que estavam ajudando em Oaxaca, estão retornando para capital. 
Aulas foram suspensas em toda região metropolitana.
Metro não está funcionando devido a falta de energia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:53)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 20:56)

Pelo menos 5 mortes confirmadas.
Todas na região de Puebla.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 21:25)

@metsul
MUNDO | TV mexicana informa mais de cem pessoas soterradas em fabrica que desabou. Houve desabamento de escolas. Foi em turno de aulas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 21:35)




----------



## Cinza (19 Set 2017 às 21:36)

Felipe Freitas já viu o video da ponte que desabou??


----------



## Cinza (19 Set 2017 às 21:46)

32 anos depois...
https://twitter.com/i/moments/910234327560146944


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:02)

Cinza disse:


> Felipe Freitas já viu o video da ponte que desabou??


 Sim, terrível! Força aos mexicanos.
Mais de 100 mortes já confirmadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:10)

Dados mais atualizados, possivelmente contaram pessoas mais de uma vez.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:16)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Deslizamentos


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:23)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:45)

Sismo mais próximo deste foi em 99, porém em áreas bem menos povoadas.
Cerca de 30 prédios caíram na cidade do México.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2017 às 22:49)

pode-se ter iniciado o fenómeno tipo fecho eclair  não quero ser pessimista mas o proximo será mais a norte


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 23:24)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2017 às 00:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:09)

*Update 08:01 UTC*:  One of the biggest tragedies of this earthquake was a school building collapse where 26 people lost their life. 30 others are still missing (with few hope to retrieve them alive ((






*Update 07:59 UTC*:  The Mexican President, Enrique Peña Nieto, has ordered to evacuate all hospitals damaged during the earthquake

*Update 07:58 UTC*:  EID comes up with a preliminary injuries count of 731 people (in reality, probably a lot more)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:09)

*Deadly earthquake in the Puebla region, Mexico - at least 248 fatalities - September 19, 2017*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2017 às 02:05)

Vídeos que ajudam entender o por que da Cidade do México sofrer tantos danos em terremotos.


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Set 2017 às 11:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 20:58)

*M 5.8 - 212km W of Ferndale, California* 
2017-09-22 19:50:16 UTC 40.406°N   126.755°W 12.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00owp5rs#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *M 5.8 - 212km W of Ferndale, California*
> 2017-09-22 19:50:16 UTC 40.406°N   126.755°W 12.0 km depth
> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00owp5rs#executive


Mais outro...

*M 5.6 - 58km W of Ferndale, California* 
2017-09-22 19:50:36 UTC 40.482°N   124.940°W 4.6 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72897031#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:15)

Update 20:00 UTC: *Transform fault earthquake in the area where the San Andreas fault meets the Ocean ridge off the coast. The location is typical for this kind of strong earthquakes.*

Update 20:01 UTC: Based on the present earthquake parameters (Magnitude, Depth, Population, etc) and our experience with earthquake damage impact, earthquake-Report.com does not expect any serious damage from this earthquake
https://earthquake-report.com/2017/09/22/strong-earthquake-ferndale-california-september-22-2017/


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:19)

*Update 20:07 UTC*: The earthquake epicenter is located in the area of the Gorda Escarpment
The Mendocino Fracture Zone is a fracture zone and transform boundary off the coast of Cape Mendocino in far northern California. It runs westward from a triple junction with the San Andreas Fault and the Cascadia subduction zone to the southern end of the Gorda Ridge. It continues on west of its junction with the Gorda Ridge, as an inactive remnant section which extends for several hundred miles.
Technically, a fracture zone is not a transform fault, but in the case of the Mendocino, the term has been loosely applied to the active fault segment east of the Gorda Ridge as well as to the true fracture zone segment west of it. Many seismologists refer to the active segment as the Mendocino Fault or Mendocino fault zone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:22)

*Strategic Sentinel*‏Conta verificada@StratSentinel 5 minHá 5 minutos
*Major aftershock of 6.2 mag hits #Mexico city https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us2000atjv#executive…*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:25)

Roeters 6 minutes ago
*BREAKING: Strong aftershock hits Mexico City, residents feel buildings sway  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Roeters 6 minutes ago
> *BREAKING: Strong aftershock hits Mexico City, residents feel buildings sway  *


*Strong 6.2M quake shake Mexico city *

Earlier Saturday, Mexico’s southern state of Oaxaca registered at least four earthquakes in the early hours, ranging between a magnitude of 4.1 and 5.8 on the Richter scale.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Strong 6.2M quake shake Mexico city *
> 
> Earlier Saturday, Mexico’s southern state of Oaxaca registered at least four earthquakes in the early hours, ranging between a magnitude of 4.1 and 5.8 on the Richter scale.


*Update 13:27 UTC*: Professor Max Wyss, who specializes in theoretical prognoses of injuries and fatalities expects : *0 to 10 fatalities* and *10 until 100 injured people*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 15:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 15:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2017 às 16:29)

Este video do sismo do México é impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 19:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Crise sísmica no sul da Islândia leva o IMO a lançar o alerta de que podem ocorrer sismos entre 6.0 a 6.5M.

*Strong earthquake swarm in south Iceland yesterday (20-October-2017) – minor damage reported*
Posted on October 21, 2017 by Jón Frímann
Yesterday (20-October-2017) a strong earthquake swarm happened in south Iceland on the SISZ fault zone. This earthquake swarm is currently ongoing and stronger earthquakes cannot be ruled out at this point.


Largest earthquake that has happened so far had the magnitude of 4,1 and four magnitude 2,9 earthquakes have happened at the writing of this article. During the strongest earthquake yesterday some minor damage has been reported, items falling out of shelves and breaking, picture frames getting skewed on walls. For a short time the village of Stokkseyri lost all line phone communication, I don’t know how long that outage lasted but phone service was restored quickly according to the news on Rúv. Largest earthquake was felt over a wide area, all the way to Reykjavík and up to Akranes village and east to Hella village.


I don’t know if this earthquake activity signals a new period of earthquake swarm in SISZ. I have listed large history of earthquakes of the SISZ in a article from 2011 here.
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/?p=7135


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 15:29)

* Magnitude    6.5
Region    BANDA SEA *
Date time    2017-10-24 10:47:47.6 UTC
Location    7.25 S ; 123.06 E
Depth    550 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     IV Effects: Largely Observed 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=626022


 USGS:


*M 6.7 - 141km NNE of Palue, Indonesia* 
2017-10-24 10:47:47 UTC 7.236°S   123.040°E 549.2 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us1000aw8q#executive


----------



## Gong (27 Out 2017 às 02:36)

*Magnitude ML 3.7 *
Region FRANCE
Date time 2017-10-27 01:09:51.0 UTC
Location 45.44 N ; 6.35 E 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=626495


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 20:59)

*USGS Big Quakes*‏@USGSBigQuakes 31 minHá 31 minutos
*Prelim M6.0 earthquake north of Franz Josef Land Oct-28 19:11 UTC*, updates https://on.doi.gov/2iGW7TO



 *USGS Big Quakes*‏@USGSBigQuakes 3 hHá 3 horas
*Prelim M5.7 earthquake north of Franz Josef Land Oct-28 16:16 UTC*, updates https://on.doi.gov/2iH1WRc



 *USGS Big Quakes*‏@USGSBigQuakes 3 hHá 3 horas
*Prelim M5.7 earthquake north of Franz Josef Land Oct-28 16:13 UTC*, updates https://on.doi.gov/2yW7CL1


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

*zerohedge*‏@zerohedge4 minHá 4 minutos
*7.4 MAG. EARTHQUAKE IRAN-IRAQ BORDER REGION :EMSC*


@raveenaujmaya 
2m2 minutes ago
More
*BREAKING An earthquake hits Erbil, Duhok, Sulaymaniyah, Halabja and northern Baghdad*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

*Magnitude    7.6
Region    IRAN-IRAQ BORDER REGION *
Date time    2017-11-12 18:18:21.3 UTC
Location    34.83 N ; 45.56 E
Depth    40 km
Macroseismic
Intensity     V Effects: Strong Shaking 
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=629693


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

*Yalda_So
@Yalda_so
3 min.
BREAKING NEWS : an #earthquake just hit some Kurdish cities in #Iraq including #Kirkuk #Erbil #Duhok #Slimani & #Halabja
Apparently, it has been felt also in #Kurdistan region of #Iran : #Piranshahr, #Mahabad & even #Sanandaj 
#TwitterKurds
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 19:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 20:33)

*Update 20:07 UTC*: One of the first pictures showing the damage - unclear where the picture was taken


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

*Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 9 FATALITIES* and *81 INJURED PEOPLE*
-

*Update 20:21 UTC*:

View image on Twitter




https://twitter.com/CPPGeophysics/status/929797513544056832



Jascha Polet @CPPGeophysics

Shallow thrust faulting M7.3 quake near Zagros mountains today occurred in area with significant historical seismicity, but few events of this size





*Update 20:20 UTC*:

1h Stephen Hicks 

 ✔@seismo_steve
Earthquake focal mechanism ("beach ball") for M7.2 Iran-Iraq border earthquake confirms reverse faulting in the Zagros fold and thrust belt, with the rupture's fault plane lying parallel to the Arabia-Eurasia plate boundary pic.twitter.com/S10C9rDdeJ

https://twitter.com/EQuake_Analysis/status/929804130104872968


Possible related structure ((Zimnako-Khushk-Bamo anticline). pic.twitter.com/hFgirGyig9

8:12 PM - Nov 12, 2017


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 20:39)

Se não há malta a averiguar os danos na barragem de Mosul, devia haver. Em estruturas enfraquecidas a distância não protege assim tanto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

*Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 17 FATALITIES* and *251 INJURED PEOPLE*
-

*Update 21:03 UTC*: Dr. James Daniell,  damage/loss expert at CEDIM Karlsruhe, Germany, has calculated that the expected *median damage will be 200 million $.* His calculations are resulting in a *median of 100 fatalities*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

*Update 21:21 UTC*: another picture of the severe damage

*



*

*Update 21:17 UTC*: these people (in Iran) have wisely decided to spend the night in a tent because of the fear for aftershocks

*



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

*Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 45 FATALITIES* and *816 INJURED PEOPLE*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:45)

Present updated toll (which will almost surely increase the following hours) - *85 FATALITIES and 1216 INJURED PEOPLE*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

Orion disse:


> Se não há malta a averiguar os danos na barragem de Mosul, devia haver. Em estruturas enfraquecidas a distância não protege assim tanto.



Present updated toll (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -  *115 FATALITIES and 1216 INJURED PEOPLE *

Update 23:03 UTC: Iranian media are now reporting 100 fatalities at 2 AM in the morning local time  (61 people in Sar-e-Pol-e Zahab, 30 in Kermanshah and 9 in the Shirin Palace)


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Present updated toll (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -  *126 FATALITIES and 1094 INJURED PEOPLE *


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 10:22)

*Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 355 FATALITIES* and *6051 INJURED PEOPLE*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 12:41)

*Present updated toll (which will almost surely increase the following hours) - 387 FATALITIES and 6051 INJURED PEOPLE

Update 11:41 UTC*: Mark Allen : Cross-section gives an idea of Zagros structure - adapted from Dezful region of Iran to SE. Red dot represents the recent Iraq/Iran #earthquake hypocenter


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 13:44)

*Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 410 FATALITIES and 7156 INJURED PEOPLE *
-

*Update 13:36 UTC*: Middle East tectonics and earthquakes result from the interaction of the Eurasia, Arabia, India, and Africa Plates. This regional tectonics map shows plate motions with
respect to the Eurasian Plate. The location of the earthquake is shown by the red star.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## Luis Filipe (13 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Conteúdo não pode ser visto 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 21:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

*Update 14:46 UTC*: 2 more pictures - a) a collapsing home on a truck and b) totally destroyed apartments that did not collapse only because of the resistance of the pillars. Interesting to see is that the damage in the apartment buildings occurred only at the lower levels.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

*Mystery as hundreds of tiny earthquakes are measured in Alpine valley*











Scientists are investigating a phenomenon which has seen more than 400 earthquakes, mostly imperceptible to humans, strike the Maurienne valley in the French Alps since July.
Three of the earthquakes were higher than a level 3 on the Richter scale, still well below the magnitude 5 at which damage to buildings can start to occur.

Small earthquakes linked to fault lines in the earth are not uncommon in the region, but to see such a large volume emerge so suddenly has caught researchers off guard.
Extra measuring apparatus have been deployed to try to identify the particular cause of the problem and meetings have been held to reassure residents.

*Fonte:* Euronews


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

*Deadly M7.3 Halabjah earthquake at the Iran-iraq Border - At least 545 people killed - November 12, 2017

Present updated toll* (which will almost surely increase the following hours) -* 545 FATALITIES* and *8621 INJURED PEOPLE*

*https://earthquake-report.com/2017/...ake-iran-iraq-border-region-november-12-2017/*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 08:05)

*Magnitude 5.4
Region SOUTH KOREA*
Date time 2017-11-15 05:29:32.9 UTC
Location 36.01 N ; 129.28 E
Depth 10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=630317

*TREMOR TERROR South Korea hit by 5.5 magnitude earthquake as locals reported seeing buildings shake*

It's the strongest quake in South Korea since a 5.8-magnitude occurred near the ancient city of Gyeongju, which is close to Pohang, in September 2016, Korea Meteorological Administration officials said.

No injuries or major damage has been immediately reported.

Pictures and video at link:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4902666/south-korea-earthquake-magnitude/


----------



## Cinza (19 Nov 2017 às 11:58)

*2018 será um ano de mais sismos intensos*

Tirado de: http://www.sabado.pt/ciencia---saude/detalhe/2018-sera-um-ano-de-mais-sismos-intensos

Ligação entre actividade sísmica mais forte e a desaceleração da velocidade de rotação da Terra foi comprovada em estudo.

    No próximo ano, pode ocorrer um grande número de sismos de grande intensidade em todo o mundo, com maior incidência junto à linha imaginária do equador. Os cientistas alegam que tal se deve à desaceleração do movimento de rotação da Terra, que encurta a duração do dia em um milissegundo.
    Roger Bilham, da Universidade do Colorado, e Rebecca Bendick, da Universidade do Montana, EUA, apresentaram um estudo na reunião anual da Sociedade Geológica dos EUA que comprova essa tendência.
    Os dois cientistas estudaram os sismos de intensidade 7 (na escala de Richter, que termina no 10) que tinham ocorrido desde 1900. Encontraram cinco períodos de tempo durante os quais houve mais terramotos intensos, quando comparados com outros anos. "Nestes períodos, houve entre 20 e 30 sismos fortes por ano. Durante o resto do tempo, a média era de 15 grandes sismos por ano", explicou Bilham ao jornal britânico _Observer_.
    Com o estudo, descobriram que quando a velocidade de rotação da Terra diminuía ligeiramente se seguia um período de tempo com sismos intensos. "A velocidade de rotação da Terra muda ligeiramente – um milissegundo por dia, às vezes – e isso pode ser medido com relógios atómicos", explica Roger Bilham. Ao longo do último século e meio, a velocidade diminuiu durante um período de cinco anos. Quando o quinto ano terminava, ocorriam mais terramotos fortes.

O aviso de Bilham e de Bendick surge numa altura importante, visto que a Terra começou um desses períodos de cinco anos em que a rotação se torna mais lenta há mais de quatro anos: logo, em 2018 podemos esperar maiores sismos. "Este ano não aconteceu nada de mais. Até agora, sofremos seis grandes terramotos. Podemos facilmente ter vinte desses por ano, a partir de 2018", sublinha Bilham ao _Observer_.
    Não se sabe o que leva à diminuição da velocidade da rotação do nosso planeta, mas suspeita-se que a actividade do núcleo da Terra esteja envolvida. Também não é possível onde podem acontecer os grandes sismos; contudo, a maioria dos sismos relacionados com esta desaceleração verificaram-se junto à linha imaginária do equador, concluíram os cientistas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

*M 7.3 - 69km ENE of Tadine, New Caledonia *
2017-11-19 22:43:29 UTC 21.300°S   168.500°E 25.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00ozosgj#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *M 7.3 - 69km ENE of Tadine, New Caledonia *
> 2017-11-19 22:43:29 UTC 21.300°S   168.500°E 25.0 km depth
> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00ozosgj#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 23:54)




----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Não sei se já aqui foi publicado, mas cá vai: Live Quake Cam


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 13:28)

*Magnitude 6.5
Region CENTRAL MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE*
Date time 2017-11-30 06:32:50.6 UTC
Location 1.06 S ; 23.39 W
Depth 10 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=633187


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 22:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 23:42)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    CENTRAL ITALY*
Date time    2017-12-03 23:34:11.3 UTC
Location    42.62 N ; 13.25 E
Depth    2 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=633900


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 16:13)

*North Korea nuclear test may have moved the Earth's crust with aftershocks, study finds
*
http://www.newsweek.com/north-korea-nuclear-test-moved-earths-crust-743616?piano_t=1


----------



## vitoreis (15 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

6.5 em Java,  na Indonésia

*Time: 2017-12-15 16:47:59.5 UTC
Magnitude: 6.5 (Mw)
Epicenter: 108.11°E  7.68°S
Depth: 109 km
Status: C - confirmed





*

http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/event.php?from=rss&id=gfz2017ynci


----------



## huguh (15 Dez 2017 às 19:10)

*Sismo de 6.5 na ilha de Java na Indonésia faz vários mortos *
*Alerta de Tsunami emitido*

Um forte sismo sentido, esta sexta-feira, na ilha de Java, na Indonésia, terá matado várias pessoas e destruído vários edifícios.

As autoridades emitiram um aviso de tsunami para o litoral de Java após o sismo de 6.5 na escala de Richter que aconteceu pouco antes das 00h00, horas locais.

De acordo com a ABC News, há registo de vários mortos, mas ainda não se sabe quantos. A mesma publicação avança que o sismo foi sentido durante 20 segundos em Jacarta, capital da Indonésia, e em cidades e aldeias localizadas a oeste e centro da ilha da Java.

Segundo o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS), o epicentro do abalo situou-se a uma profundidade de 92 quilómetros, a cerca de 52 quilómetros a sudoeste da Tasikmalaya.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

Não há aviso de _tsunami_ generalizado.

Há um aviso regional para Bali. Podem ocorrer ondas superiores a 2.5 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2017 às 10:49)




----------

